# Proofreading and Editing Software



## Randy B. Singer (Jul 23, 2005)

Until now, the Macintosh lagged way behind Windows in software that will do sophisticated proofreading and editing.

That has all changed with the introduction of this product which is very popular on Windows:

WordRake
https://www.wordrake.com/news/wordrakes-new-editing-software-for-mac-edits-even-hemingway

https://www.wordrake.com/

Also, come June 26th, there will be a competitor for WordRake on the Mac!:

Contract Companion
https://www.litera.com/products/legal/contract-companion/
https://appsource.microsoft.com/en-us/product/office/WA104380919?tab=Overview


----------

